# Anyone else ride horses?



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, I ride horses and I wanted to know if anyone else does. :-D


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

Me!


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

What type of horse?


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to ride a couple quarter horses and a thoroughbred, now I ride either a thoroughbred, a Morgan cross, or a quarter horse(?)


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I ride a large pony named Lucy. Since I'm more on the short side lol. I actually just rode her today. Not one of my best rides lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would if I had one lol, my best friend used to live on her family's appaloosa farm and on weekends we would ride around the paddocks and the neighborhood. 

My aunt who lives in Illinois has an appaloosa farm also, and when I go up there she lets me ride her horses ^^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to - we'd go out to the local equestrian centre for lessons. My sister still does, but I just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ponies are fun!:-D


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I do!! I am actually getting ready for a ride today! I am working with a younger horse most of the time, but I am also trying to improve my jumping!


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

I do! I've got one paint.. Her name is Pixie!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Horse person here! Been riding for the better part of my 27 years lol. I currently have a 9 year old percheron/thoroughbred cross mare named amber. I've had her for 5 years. We do trails, equitation US and over fences, some dressage and hopefully some low level eventing in the future.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I grew up on an Arabian/Miniature horse farm. I started riding at 2, falling off at 2, and learning how to tuck/roll (or as I like to call it bounce on the ground) at 2. So, I've been doing all that for about 25 years now. My mom started riding around 5 and gave riding lessons prior to my birth. She had a lot of competitive riders who went to youth nationals, I'm... not that good. So, while I love riding it was kind of a chore and I haven't ridden in a few years. My mom also is known as a really great rider and I don't like to be compared to her. She refuses to drive horses though, so that is my domain. Especially in the Miniatures.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I did! I started riding at age eight or so and although I never owned a horse of my own rode at least once a week and went to horse camp in the summers for years until I was about 15 and chronic health problems got in the way In the several years since then I've only ridden a few times with my cousins who got me into horses in the first place, but they live in another country so that's not very often unfortunately. But I hope to get back to it more regularly one day, I loved it so much and found it to be therapeutic both physically and mentally. The good thing I've found about riding a horse after a long time not riding is its sort of like riding a bike, you might be a bit nervous or unsteady and may have even forgotten how to do all the neat tricks you used to do, but the very basic skill of just riding seems to still be there.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

My grandfather and great grandfather were cow people in Florida when it was free range so I greww up around working horse.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I do! I use to ride them a lot more when I was younger since I'm pretty busy now. But I really love horses, such amazing animals.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I used to when I had a pony when I was younger. But if I still had a horse I deffinitly would 

I would have loved to have grown up around horses :-D


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I rode from when I was 9 years old until I was about 16 years old. I rode english (4-5 years), western (2-3 years) and bareback (a few months). I love show jumping and barrel racing. I've always wanted to try endurance racing. I also want to try archery on horse back, because I love archery XD I've been in a grooming competition (6th place), dressage competition (4th place), and barrel racing competition (2nd place).


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

I rode throughout middle school and high school. Unfortunately I do not have access to horses at the time but I will be moving home in a few weeks and will be starting again. Possibly going to lease a horse but that requires money soooo...


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been riding for 10 years and I started competing 5 years ago. I move from horses to ponies and I compete jumpers and hunters. The pony I was riding this summer just left my barn  but I am hoping to go see him at his new barn! This is me and him. His name is Dudley and show name Twisted. 21 year old Arab/Welsh.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss riding! I started when I was five, and ended a few years ago when I had a really bad accident, nearly broke my hip. I've been dying to get back on, but no one around does trails or Western, just English, which I really dislike. Hopefully in the spring we'll find someone- it's impossible around these parts in the winter.


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

I dooo. :3
Since I was 2. 
All of my horses have been project horses that I have to bring along, but I am more than capable even though it's a chore at times.
I do dressage and hunter jumpers, level 2 dressage. When i was 10/11 I was doing 2ft 6in/2ft 9in for marshal and sterling, qualified in the top 15, but never went. 
Right now I'm working on 2ft 3in and 2ft 6in stuff with my current project horse, but I can fully handle the 3ft/3ft3in courses.


----------



## bettaqb9 (Dec 31, 2013)

i do!!!


----------



## Philip Bernard Grumpybuns (Jan 1, 2014)

Ive got a Draft named Rosie


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Who rides English? Any Western riders? I ride English.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I ride English as well, for almost two years now. I love being around the horses, they're absolutely wonderful.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I ride, have since I was two. I ride both English and western, but im more English. my current horses are; lacee (3/4 arab 1/4 paint mare, spooks at everything and knotices the smallest things, literally plants growing), mojito (who is lace's colt and whos father is a champion quarterhorse, he messes with everything. he recently found out that the metal hitching post makes cool sounds when you lip one end), Frosty (old man (30-35+) with a heart of gold, red roan with the sweetest more expressive face. love him), Cherry (red roan mustang filly with spunk), and Dizzy (who is a sassy, stuborn, but goruous chestnut quarterhorse)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I also ride (for other people) a morgan named Blaze (who is getting up there and used to do dressage), a throughbred cross Dia, a warmblood named Red Star, and a lusitano named Divinchi.

of cource that is when their owners are out of town, want someone to ride with, and I have time


----------



## Spectacled (Jan 15, 2014)

I do! I've been riding since I was 10 (I'm 22) and I've been training for a while. I have a paint named Joe, but since I just moved to Montana and don't have the funds to board him, he's still at the family farm in Iowa being cared for by my cousin.
But I used to compete in eventing, gymkhana, h/j.. you name it.
My favorite horse was a young Shire named Ernie. I broke and trained him until I left for college.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Nov 13, 2013)

I did and I miss it terribly. I used to ride Paso Finos...smoothest ride there is.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't rode in forever!! We raise miniature horses so this summer I will be doing training to drive  My fiancés dad trains horses so one day we may go out. I would love to get property in the future and raise gypsy vanner horses. Have some good breeders here.


----------



## Nightwisp (Oct 3, 2013)

I rode for five years. But college hasn't allowed me to return to it quite yet. I owned four retired thoroughbred mares saved from slaughter and re-trained them in hunt seat and jumping. I also rode and helped train a spotless appaloosa named Sassy.


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a fleabitten pinto National Show Horse (half arab) before I moved to the city. I still visit her. Her name was ND Mysta Fyre.


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

I've ridden English for like 16 years now!  I own a OTTB named Cash, he's still a green but we're training in the hunter jumpers.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Best View in the world. :lol:


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I use to own a standardbred, he was beautiful and the best smooth ride. His health went south so quick. We called the vet for the emergency but he couldn't make it out in like three days. My horse past away.






I miss CJ, his racing name was Stylish Zombro. RIP
(I didn't race him, the previous owners that sold him to us)


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been riding english for the past 23 years. I had a Palomino quarter horse named Sweet as Sugar for 18 years but had to leave her when work forced us to move to the city. I found a great home for her though as a companion and they send me regular updates. Still miss her though.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Does riding a Mule count?


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup.  I don't own a horse but I will someday. Right now I ride my cousin's horse every now and then. His name is Grey Lightening and he's such a charmer. x3

Here's the handsome guy. It rained for a few days when I took the picture so he was really muddy. xD 


The view during our ride last Saturday. It was gorgeous! It even rained, which was tons of fun even though we were totally soaked afterwards. xD


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

I wish Icould ride. :'(


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've done it. First time I got on a horse was at Griffith Park in L.A. it was a dapple grey quarter horse pony named Chilupa.

Next time I rode was during a field trip to a farm in Orange County. Bay colored Quarter horse filly. That was the last time I got on a horse until 2010 when I was part of a training program. It was an eight week class, students learned to ride and care for horses. First semester I was an observer, second time I was enrolled as a student. 

I really loved it and hope to participate again.

Horses are such wonderful animals.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've always wanted to!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

If you ever get the chance, you'll love it. Keep in mind, your legs might be sore the next day, if you're new to riding horses.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I know this probably isn't the BEST place to post this question but since we are talking about horses... I am looking into getting a pair of tall boots, as of now I wear chaps with short boots. Does anyone know of a good brand of boots that aren't like a million bucks? I had in mind a pair of Dublin universal boots and they seem good. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Talk to the salesman and your local store, they'll be willing to help you! Plus, see if you can find a used pair. Alot of people buy custom sizes but find they don't fit, so people like me (with insanely skinny calves) can buy them for like half price at the consignment shop because nobody else fits them. I found that Dover was willing to direct me to to local consignment shop quite willingly.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I always use 20 eyelet Doc Martens. Takes a couple of weeks to break them in, but they are excellent riding boots. Clean them and polish them after riding, and all the extra care will make them butter soft for everyday wear, as well. You can replace the laces with colored parachute cord if you want to get stylish.

They seem expensive at around $170, but they last for years as long as you care for them. You might have to replace the zipper after the first year, which is cheap. Considering a nice pair of sneakers is $70 and lasts 3 or 4 months, it's a great deal in the long run.


----------



## jekeller (May 22, 2014)

Yup ponies for life man! Haha I ride jumpers, prefer thouroughbreds off the track  they sooooo fast!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Friend of mine got a retired thoroughbred. Never seen them up close but they are truly the greyhounds of horse breeds. 

Mini horses are nice too, they make up for their size with their personalities.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Yes, I ride horses. Mostly trails.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I like a nice tall pony, personally - as close to 14 hands as it can get and not be a horse. Ponies are frequently spoiled because so many of the end up being trained by a child, but it's nice to be able to get back on one out on the trail. I'm short, so a horse is a challenge.


----------



## equitate (Jun 6, 2014)

PeetaTheBetta said:


> Hey guys, I know this probably isn't the BEST place to post this question but since we are talking about horses... I am looking into getting a pair of tall boots, as of now I wear chaps with short boots. Does anyone know of a good brand of boots that aren't like a million bucks? I had in mind a pair of Dublin universal boots and they seem good. Thanks so much!


I have a pair of Ariats, they're one of the older model of the Ariat Challenge I believe. They're a lot cheaper than the Parlantis and DeNiro. There's also Treadstones, I know a few people with them and they're in a lower price range than most of the Ariats nowadays. I believe Mountain Horse makes tallboots as well but I don't know anyone who has had any, so I can't offer much feedback on those, although I imagine they're in a more reasonable price range.

If the username didn't give me away, I ride as well. I have a big canadian warmblood that I do the jumpers/equitation and dabble in the hunters as well. He's the love of my life


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I ride Thoroughbreds. I own 5 of them.


----------



## Sailorgirl111 (Jul 16, 2014)

I ride a 14.2 hand morgan named Patrick- LOVE HIM TONS wish he was mine..


----------

